# putting a in-wall subwoofer in a window seat?



## heywood (Oct 4, 2010)

Newbie alert. Home Theater Direct (htd.com) has started selling a 10" in-wall subwoofer (HD-IWS10A). I dont really have the skills of a cabinet maker, but we are having some built-ins put in and my wife would like to get rid of the of the floor sub. I am planning on placing the sub in a widow seat in stead of the wall the window seat cabinet is going to be approximately 14 inch tall by 27 inches wide and 22 inches deep. Do you have any suggestions as far as bracing, porting, or just general ideas.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The unit you refer to is for a sealed design.


----------



## heywood (Oct 4, 2010)

do you think that I would have any sound problems attaching it to the window seat? Would the sound be better in wall or in a cabinet?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't see a problem other than mediocre performance. What floor sub do you currently have and how big is the room?


----------



## heywood (Oct 4, 2010)

I have an energy s10.3, which is too big to fit in the window seat space. The room is 16ftX27Ft but it is also open to a kitchen and sitting room that is 12X20. My mains are 5 mirage omnisat V2. I really not looking for massive rumble.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You can expect a lot less output from the HD-IWS10A compared to the s10.3 which a 200 watt ported sub.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Why not incorperate a regular driver then turn the window seat into an enclosure for it according to the specs it calls out for. I know you mentiond not being the handiest craftsman but if you can install an inwall powerd sub i'm sure with the help from us here we could get you through it.:T


----------



## heywood (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I am up for it. What is the best way to get started? I really know nothing about speaker building. I just started a new thread in the DIY Subwoofer part of the forum.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

You just got started by posting in the DIY section there will be all kinds of ideas for you there.:T


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

This sounds like a cool project. There have been similar ones before, I think there may have been a built-in TV stand sub, and lots disguised or incorporated into furniture. The location may not be ideal, but if that's what you have to work with, then I say give it a try! I think with a DIY project you could take your budget and get some better results than buying something off the shelf. If you have the dimensions of the window seat, and post a thread with the information in the DIY Subs section, you'll get some good feedback.


----------

